# Dewalt



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Hangin


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

HPI drywall said:


> Hangin


Are the collated screws generic or proprietary? Meaning do the only work in one brand or do all brands use the same strip?


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont knoe .. Ive been using SENCO screws they work great ..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

HPI drywall said:


> I dont know .. Ive been using SENCO screws they work great ..


Anyone know this answer?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Quickdrive uses a different strip...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> Anyone know this answer?


The answer my friend is blowing in the wind 

Generic


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As Cracker said Quick Drive is different, the screws exit the side of the strip. Hilti, Makita, Senco, Hitachi, and Dewalt all use the same strips.
The pics are of the 25mm screws we use for 10mm board fixing to timber.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

so is the new dewalt the better than hilti and Makita Gaz it sure looks like a good gun and they waited a long time to upgade .


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> Are the collated screws generic or proprietary? Meaning do the only work in one brand or do all brands use the same strip?


Theres 2 types of collated as far as I know, qwikdrive or whatever its called and the other more popular one which I'm not sure what they call. It feeds the strip differently, I've used senco, hitachi, B&C eagle and they all fed and screwed the same far as I could tell. I have a senco corded gun...kinda wish I got the cordless but I love it. But yea you can find different brand screws for each type of gun


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gordie said:


> so is the new dewalt the better than hilti and Makita Gaz it sure looks like a good gun and they waited a long time to upgade .


Not sure Gordie, I haven't tried the new Dewalt.


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah i love it is light weight and the belt clip is on the right spot for anything its perfect my opinion


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Woops was buzzin on a few beers and 420 smokes lol. Tks for review HPI if I would have paid attention I would have seen you started the thread . So Its a good gun eh. I sure hope its long lasting like there older stuff I would like to switch to a lighter cordless than Hilti . I use the collated screws but only on the field and on my coarded gun .I find single shot cordless is the way to go for tagging, parameter's and butt joints .When I screw off the house I,ve scraped to one pile house is clean so the cord doesn't get in the way .My belt is off my waist ,and in the truck and I use two hands so I don't kill my shoulders doing all them screws. so much faster and easier than a handful of screws and driving them all in with my right arm :thumbup:.
And like I said hilti is a heavy gun very good but heavy.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Really ? I don't find it that heavy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Really ? I don't find it that heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


After screwing off with one so long now my elbow can really hurt ,and since I started using the auto loader with the corded hilty gun I sure have noticed a lot less pain almost gone it seems. I should say a lot off the extra work comes from running the bat low less power more work is what I've noticed for sure . but you aussies wrestle crocs where snake boots and box kangaroos so guess hilti guns would be light for you guys . just razzin ya


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

gordie said:


> Woops was buzzin on a few beers and 420 smokes lol.


lol me too, took me like 20 minutes to type my post for some reason...I felt abit late to the party. 

I was trying to see how heavy each gun was but every website has a different weight for it


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

HPI drywall said:


> I dont knoe .. Ive been using SENCO screws they work great ..


Hilti's are 25% cheaper


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

gordie said:


> After screwing off with one so long now my elbow can really hurt ,and since I started using the auto loader with the corded hilty gun I sure have noticed a lot less pain almost gone it seems. I should say a lot off the extra work comes from running the bat low less power more work is what I've noticed for sure . but you aussies wrestle crocs where snake boots and box kangaroos so guess hilti guns would be light for you guys . just razzin ya



Sorry for late reply, I was just dusting up a roo that was talking smack about my mrs  I spose over the years tools are getting more lightweight so haven't really noticed the weight of the hilti 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Fog prove and anything prove basically dust prove i love em


----------

